# did my first cutout yesterday



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

a friend of mine called and said he had a swarm in an old cedar birdhouse in his yard.  went over yesterday and got them into a box. all I had was a medium 9 frame super so I rubberbanded the comb in the frames as I cut them out. had to cut them down a little to fit and I made sure the comb was the right way up. only wore a veil and got stung 7 or 8 times on my fingers from grabbing bees trying to get the comb out. it went a lot better than I expected and I learned a lot. mt buddy was pretty surprised when I stuck my bare hands in the hive to cut out the combs. he thought I actually knew what I was doing:lpf: Ill try to get some pictures up.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I don't believe you. Where's the pic proof? lol


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Congrats on the successful cut out! Waiting to see the photos!


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Way to go.


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

I can't seem to figure out how to post pics. I don't see an atachments button anywhere.


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

http://s300.photobucket.com/user/ja.../20150722_180931_zpsktvign4a.jpg.html?filters[user]=143643693&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0

Did that work?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Nope.
If you click on the reply tab you will see a pic icon (3rd from the right going left) on the top tab bar. Click on it and follow prompt. The pic you are uploading will have to be on your comp to load.


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

I guess it doest have that option on my phone. I only have Internet on my phone or my work computer and I can't post pics at work.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Been trying and trying to upload pix and do it like beeman said. I get all the way to upload and then get a message that the upload failed. I think I know why too.

What is the limit on the size file we can post?
My camera takes these danged 5.6 megabyte pictures and is exceeding the limit.

Now, to correct this is really easy on tapatalk. It sizes pics for you.
Does this forum support that?


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Photobucket is the easiest way to post pictures. Upload them and use the "IMG" link to paste over to the forum.


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

I made a photobucket account just for this site. I still cant get it to work. I hate computers. im gonna keep trying though.


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

did this work?


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)




----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

I finally got it! im a computer genius now! heres me getting in it.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Either you have tiny fingers or that queen with the green dot is one big mama. 

Nice pics man.


----------

